# New CT process



## The_Falcon (30 Jan 2008)

There is a CANFORGEN out that explains that CT's are now done through DGCM on thier site (both inter/intra) as of Feb 1, and no longer through CFRC's.  I am not at a DIN computer so I can't post the CANFORGEN here at the moment.


----------



## GAP (30 Jan 2008)

Is this a good thing?


----------



## ark (30 Jan 2008)

Can anyone copy/paste that CANFORGEN here please? I would like to know if this applies to new applicants only or also to those who have a CT already initiated.


----------



## blacktriangle (30 Jan 2008)

I was told this too, but I also don't have access to the DIN so can't get the details. If anyone has the ability, could they please paste the CANFORGEN for us lesser peons?


----------



## The_Falcon (30 Jan 2008)

GAP said:
			
		

> Is this a good thing?



Time will tell I guess, the message seems to indicate the process will be faster by eliminating the need for a middleman (CFRC's), but until people actually start using it and going though it, its anyones guess.


----------



## Sig_Des (30 Jan 2008)

Yeah well, moving it to the CFRCs was supposed to make it faster. We all saw how that worked out....


----------



## meni0n (30 Jan 2008)

The new form and the email address are available on EMAA under career options. The form seemed simple enough, cotained basic information like name, unit, desired CT type, desired element, it even asks on which date the applicant would like to transfer.


----------



## navymich (30 Jan 2008)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Yeah well, moving it to the CFRCs was supposed to make it faster. We all saw how that worked out....



Mine wasn't too bad, although I've heard lots of horror stories about others.  The biggest problem I did notice was when wanting to apply for "remuster-only" trades.  They weren't available for entry level through CFRC and therefore it was a huge hurdle to get across.


----------



## exgunnertdo (31 Jan 2008)

> CANFORGEN 009/08 CMP 005/08 171641Z JAN 08
> CANADIAN FORCES COMPONENT TRANSFER - PRIMARY RESERVE TO REGULAR
> UNCLASSIFIED
> 
> ...


----------



## Love793 (11 Feb 2008)

When is the internet sight supposed to be up and running?


----------



## The_Falcon (11 Feb 2008)

Here is the new form, you fill it out save as an email attachment and send to one of the emails at the bottom of the form.


----------



## Love793 (12 Feb 2008)

Didn't work. I'll get it at work


----------



## The_Falcon (12 Feb 2008)

It might not save as a .doc but it will open in word if you right click and use the open with function.


----------



## Love793 (29 Feb 2008)

Has anyone used this yet, and received atleast an acknowledgement from DMilC?


----------



## blacktriangle (25 Mar 2008)

I just sent mine in recently.

Has anyone got a response? Love?


----------



## The_Falcon (25 Mar 2008)

Well the form has been downloaded over 200 times, so there are people out there who are at least thinking about it.  I may still yet CT, (other things on my plate right now), but I am curious as well, the new process has been in "effect" for almost 2 months now, so someone must have some insight :-\


----------



## blacktriangle (25 Mar 2008)

Hatchet Man, I get the impression you're working with/at CFRC? I called Toronto and they are mainly "in the dark" about this process. They aren't even sure who the applications are going to, being without any contact information.


----------



## Spartan (25 Mar 2008)

From this thread:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/58713/post-689213.html
BlueDuck commented on this: 


> For the poster who asked about how the process is going...
> 
> He has found the timeline since Feb. to basically be three weeks from the time you apply to when the decision is made.  From here he has found the standard to be - some type of notification in the first few days to first week in the form of a reply to the E-mail provided on the application. At that point eligibility and suitability is determined. (For me, I do know I hold the qualifications for eligibility - some people may not already have their "i"s and "t"s complete.)
> 
> ...


----------



## blacktriangle (27 Mar 2008)

Just an update: 

I was contacted about my CT this morning, by a clerk from NDHQ. Apparently the new method is being used frequently, and the staff are having trouble keeping up with the amount of files.


----------



## The_Falcon (27 Mar 2008)

popnfresh said:
			
		

> Hatchet Man, I get the impression you're working with/at CFRC? I called Toronto and they are mainly "in the dark" about this process. They aren't even sure who the applications are going to, being without any contact information.



Nope I don't have anything to do with recruiting, just an interest in the CT process.


----------



## Love793 (29 Mar 2008)

popnfresh said:
			
		

> I just sent mine in recently.
> 
> Has anyone got a response? Love?



All I've got back is email from a DMilC clerk, asking me to review my MPRR, and send it back with the appropriate changes.  My unit was made aware of it from DMilC, about the same time as I dropped the bomb on them. It took about 2 weeks to get a responce.


----------



## SirTwonish (31 Mar 2008)

I applied for my CT from Pres Infantry to Reg force artillery on march 8 havent got any follow up and its march 31. I was told in the recruitng center that they are hurtin for arty and that it shouldnt take longer than 1 month. Well its bin almost a month with no word from anyone....anyways! I'll live to the army motto "Hurry up and wait soldier!"


----------



## dapaterson (31 Mar 2008)

SirTwonish:

You've applied for an OT and CT, not just a CT.  That will take longer, since there needs to be a verification that you meet the standards for your proposed new trade.

A pure CT, where the person stays in trade, is much faster to process.


----------



## SirTwonish (31 Mar 2008)

So what is the timeline for a situation like mine, as opposed to someone doing a pure CT?


----------



## The_Falcon (31 Mar 2008)

SirTwonish said:
			
		

> So what is the timeline for a situation like mine, as opposed to someone doing a pure CT?



No one here can give you that answer, as it is totally unique to you.


----------



## blacktriangle (31 Mar 2008)

Love793 said:
			
		

> All I've got back is email from a DMilC clerk, asking me to review my MPRR, and send it back with the appropriate changes.  My unit was made aware of it from DMilC, about the same time as I dropped the bomb on them. It took about 2 weeks to get a responce.



I haven't told my CoC...great...

I wonder if that will screw me for my reserve tasking I'm using to rack up class b days , and they will send someone else.

As an aside, does anyone know how many class b days are required for recruit school bypass? "They" tried to make a DP2 qual'd buddy of mine go back to basic.


----------



## SirTwonish (26 Apr 2008)

Im currently doing a CT from Pres Inf to Reg Inf and I have been in steady contact with DCRM. I was told in an email that my CT has been sent to the individual that deals with the offer letters, I took this as a good sign! My question is shortly after that they said that I would need to get my security clearance done. I thought I already did this (being in the reserves and all) and I was wondering if anyone here processes CT's and if so what happens to my transfer while my security clearance is being processed (I hear it takes a while). Any thoughts?


----------



## mysteriousmind (26 Apr 2008)

I used the CT new method, 

I applied as Ammo tech, and got a fairly fast acknowlegemnet about my file being process, but nothing since then.


Ill keep you guys inform on how well it went.


----------



## blacktriangle (27 Apr 2008)

I got a second response, and have been informed that I need to just update my pers file, and that I would hear back shortly after that. The only thing I dislike is that I don't have the same person dealing with me each email, so I'm not sure if they are aware of what has/has not been done.


----------



## The_Falcon (27 Apr 2008)

SirTwonish said:
			
		

> Im currently doing a CT from Pres Inf to Reg Inf and I have been in steady contact with DCRM. I was told in an email that my CT has been sent to the individual that deals with the offer letters, I took this as a good sign! *My question is shortly after that they said that I would need to get my security clearance done. I thought I already did this (being in the reserves and all)* and I was wondering if anyone here processes CT's and if so what happens to my transfer while my security clearance is being processed (I hear it takes a while). Any thoughts?



No you had an enhanced reliability check done upon enrolling in the reserves.  Getting a Sec Clearance is a bit more involved, and yes it can take a while depending on the level required.  From reading past threads on trades/CTs that required an updated clearance, your transfer will probably be delayed while the you get vetted.


----------



## blacktriangle (8 May 2008)

Anyone care to tell me what I should take from this?





"Thank you and Good Luck on your course. YOU WILL NOT HAVE TO DO IT AGAIN IN THE REGULAR FORCE. You will be receiving an offer letter through your email address; make sure that it is monitored regularly. You will have 14 days to accept and 30 days for your move with Royal Lepage and your release with the Reserve"

-From the DMCA clerk

Haven't heard anything back in a week...and my unit doesn't have staff that can use the computer system to update my MPRR. Does that response mean I will get BMQ bypass?


----------



## Love793 (8 May 2008)

popnfresh said:
			
		

> Anyone care to tell me what I should take from this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds to me like a offer and posting message are inbound.  Your unit has to have someone capable of operating HRMS. Are you in a satelite Sqn loc, or colocated with your RHQ?  As for RSBP, you'll have to wait and see what the offer is.


----------



## blacktriangle (8 May 2008)

Love793 said:
			
		

> Sounds to me like a offer and posting message are inbound.  Your unit has to have someone capable of operating HRMS. Are you in a satelite Sqn loc, or colocated with your RHQ?  As for RSBP, you'll have to wait and see what the offer is.



I'm not located with the RHQ, but have been in contact with them...and have it in writing that they have no HRMS qual'd pers. It's so stupid, I hope this doesnt frig me over. I am just going to take whatever offer comes, and pray that it comes soon. 

How regular have your conversations with DMCA been?


----------



## Love793 (8 May 2008)

pm inbound


----------



## The_Falcon (4 Jun 2008)

Newest CANFORGEN Regarding CT's



> CANFORGEN 102/08 CMP 041/08 031358Z JUN 08
> CF MIL PERS INSTR 03/08 - CANADIAN FORCES COMPONENT TRANSFER AND COMPONENT TRANSFER CAREER PROGRAMS
> UNCLASSIFIED
> 
> ...



So the CANFORGEN Posted Earlier in the thread is cancelled,  newest new info is found here http://hr3.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/docs/instruction/instructions/engraph/pdf/CF_Mil_Pers_Instr_03_08_e.pdf

Edit to add, before people start freaking and peaking, the CT form posted at the begining of this thread is still used.  The PDF just explains, in detail, the step-by-step process of CTing in all its various iterations.


----------



## Love793 (4 Jun 2008)

My offer came in yesterday, out of here 29 Jul 08.


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Jun 2008)

Congrats!

I'll be testing out this process in the fall, after I finish my QL6A course. It'll be 215 to 215 transfer, so I'll you all know how long it took me. Hopefully all the little kinks are out of the system by then.


----------



## blacktriangle (5 Jun 2008)

Love793 said:
			
		

> My offer came in yesterday, out of here 29 Jul 08.



Congrats! Still waiting here, but boy is the armour res gonna be hurting!


----------



## blacktriangle (10 Jun 2008)

Just an update I'm apparently on phase 2/3 with regards to my CT, and have been assigned a CPO1 file manager. In my case, some news is good news. 

 ;D


----------



## SirTwonish (10 Jun 2008)

Good News!

Got my offer letter today! 

See you guys around


----------



## BigRudy (10 Jun 2008)

Does anyone know if there is a (preferrably non-DIN)website throwing down all the details of the new CT processÉ I couldn`t find anything

Mine is in and I should be in the regf by 15 Aug, but I would like to familiarize myself with the ins and outs of the process as best I can... After all, nobody should care about your personal admin more than you!

Thanks


----------



## PuckChaser (10 Jun 2008)

DAOD 5002-3 has all the pert info on the CT process, it's been recently updated and approved. Unfortunately, the website on the internet side is just the header information. Best bet is to get a friend with a DWAN account email you the DAOD .pdf file to your home account, and you can flip through it. It's not an especially hard read, as some of those pubs can be, and is fairly short.


----------



## BigRudy (10 Jun 2008)

terrific thanks!


----------



## The_Falcon (16 Sep 2008)

Well its been 1 month exactly since I put in my CT.  Have only heard from DMCA once about 2 weeks ago, asked if my MMPR was updated and correct, and what the contact info for my CClk is and nearest CFRC.  I fully realize that this is going to take some time, since I am doing a CT-OT (med tech), I just hate the waiting game.


----------



## BigRudy (16 Sep 2008)

I don't mean to bash anyone, that's not what this forum is for...we all have challenges in our jobs, and I know the CT people in Ottawa do too. But if it looks like you are going to get your ETP message a few days before your reporting date, *DELAY * it. That will be your mission verb in this situation. I wish I had known this was even an option. I put in my application in April, 4 months before I was to CT. My file is a god awful mess due to an extreme lack of communication wherein I didn't know what my options or entitlements were and counldn't for the life of me find out anything solid, only that nothing happens until after you get your ETP msg, I got my ETP message 4 days before my COS date, had nowhere to stay after those 4 days were up, no guidance from above, so I threw my stuff in storage on my own dime and drove 14 hrs to report. Do not do this; I can't emphasize this enough, you may or may not get your money back. If you rent, don't give notice to your landlords until you have your message so at least you have somewhere to live(if req) and aren't forced to spend way bigger bucks trying to be proactive. If you haven't gotten your message a month prior to your start date, expect the worst. IRP takes a minimum of 2 weeks to assess and move you, they can't fix your situation last minute, and rightly so. I have 4 friends from tour who have also CT'ed and every one of them was a dog's breakfast to varying extents. The saving grace of the new system is that you _will _ get to the regs, but it clearly still has some bumps to iron out. Remember, the name of the game is communication, if you aren't getting answers from your unit or DMCA, keep prodding until someone gets you the information you need. It is, after all, your life and the happiness and well being of your family. I don't think anyone can get pissed at you for trying to take care of the home front. PM me if you need anymore somewhat bitter advice!  Best of luck to you

One last thing... I am not entirely up to speed with how the paperwork behind the scenes actually works, but make sure your reserve orderly room forwards the right documents so you can actually, you know, get paid. It's kind of a big deal.


----------



## The_Falcon (16 Sep 2008)

Talk about syncronisity, got an email today, telling me they have assigned a file manager to my transfer.


----------



## c_canuk (18 Sep 2008)

sent my paperwork mid july and recieved recipt message 22 july

they tell me they are waiting for LFDTS's review of my MPRR to determine which of my courses will be granted and it can sometimes take a long time.

hope not too much longer  :-\


----------



## c_canuk (29 Sep 2008)

recieved offer letter today


----------



## PuckChaser (30 Sep 2008)

Put in my CT (215 to 215) on Monday, got a response 2 hours later. Asked for an effective date of 1 Nov 08, so lets see how quick the system works!!


----------



## The_Falcon (30 Sep 2008)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Put in my CT (215 to 215) on Monday, got a response 2 hours later. Asked for an effective date of 1 Nov 08, so lets see how quick the system works!!



Dang thats fast.

I have to call my CFRC to set up an interview appointment.


----------



## Klinkaroo (22 Oct 2008)

I sent my stuff in on the 14th and received my first e-mail today (22nd) for the review of my MPRR, got a few things to clear up in there then we will see how fast this moves.


----------



## The_Falcon (22 Oct 2008)

Well had my interview at the CFRC, and well my CT is on ice until I upgrade my courses, as I had the unfortunate luck of going to highschool before OAC's were elimanted.  Took Grade 11 Advanced Bio, didn't take OAC (there was no grade 12 course, went straight from 11 to OAC) cause 11 Advanced was good enough for college paramedic programs (and I wasn't thinking 7 years down the road I may need that OAC).  Well.....turns out, DMP updated entry requirements for CTing to medic back in july, from Highschool Diploma and any level bio and chem/physics, to mandatory grade 12 (note I am talking CT's only, if one goes on the DIN and LOOKs up the MOSID outline for medtech on the DMCA site, it still says what I just wrote, I can provide a link tomorrow at work).  Which really really sucks.


----------



## dawsonj (30 Oct 2008)

I posted asking for help about this and got a link to this thread. I'm not seeing a link to the application I was told existed by the recruiting office I called.
Is there actual page with the application on it to fill out? I looked through here looking for links but those I clicked on didn't work.


----------



## PuckChaser (30 Oct 2008)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Here is the new form, you fill it out save as an email attachment and send to one of the emails at the bottom of the form.



http://hr3.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/dgmc/engraph/ComponentTxfer_e.asp if you have access to the DWAN, or click on the link in the quote above to find the file here.


----------



## PuckChaser (1 Dec 2008)

Got my offer today, pretty much 2 months total time for the transfer. Now I just have to see how flexible DMCA 5-5 is on the posting thats listed.


----------



## Klinkaroo (1 Dec 2008)

Lucky you, I am getting close to the 2 month mark now and still haven't had my recruiting center interviews... What trade did you remuster from and to?


----------



## PuckChaser (2 Dec 2008)

SigOp to SigOp. If you're doing a CT and OT, it takes a lot longer. The longest time interval I had to wait was 2.5 weeks for my PLAR (course recognition), but DMCA 5-5 kept me in the loop and answered questions pretty quickly.


----------



## Klinkaroo (2 Dec 2008)

Yeah I got a CT OT. My guess is another 4-6 months... that is what I have been reading here and talking with people seems to be the average...

DMCA 5-5? I have seen that somewhere before what does it mean again?


----------



## GDawg (2 Dec 2008)

I haven't heard a peep in around 2 months, and don't expect to hear a thing until Mid Jan. It is very frustrating but seemingly typical of CF HR mil affairs. The new CT process was touted as a silver bullet, especially when you initiate it overseas like I did. I am going from Sig Op (res) to Comms Research (Reg) btw, I wonder if it would speed up if I changed my choice to Combat Engineer...


----------



## MARS (3 Dec 2008)

From Klinkaroo
"DMCA 5-5? I have seen that somewhere before what does it mean again?"


Director Military Careers / Administration

"5" is the "In-Service Selection" cell


----------



## Klinkaroo (3 Dec 2008)

Gotcha thanks


----------



## Lazarus** (10 Feb 2009)

Sent in the paper work and started my clearout process from my Reserve Unit. Next week I finish my outcleareance and my papers will be faxed to Ottawa. 
Any clue on how long I will get my notice of succesful transfer?

Thanks all.


----------



## GDawg (10 Feb 2009)

Month 7 of waiting. Res Sig Op to Reg Comms Research. I submitted the paperwork in Afghanistan. I am profoundly offended by the idea that a civilian off the street could _easily_ have signed up and joined and gone into the trade of his/her choice while a dedicated serving member who has adequate security clearance, PLQ, a combat tour, relevant post secondary education, etc, etc, has to sit around and wait and wait and wait. I was under the impression that the whole process had sped up, especially for members applying from an active theatre of war. 

I'm venting, I don't want to read replies from apologists. If you have an educated idea of why I'm in this bind I would be more than happy to read it.


----------



## dapaterson (10 Feb 2009)

GDawg said:
			
		

> Month 7 of waiting. Res Sig Op to Reg Comms Research. I submitted the paperwork in Afghanistan. I am profoundly offended by the idea that a civilian off the street could _easily_ have signed up and joined and gone into the trade of his/her choice while a dedicated serving member who has adequate security clearance, PLQ, a combat tour, relevant post secondary education, etc, etc, has to sit around and wait and wait and wait. I was under the impression that the whole process had sped up, especially for members applying from an active theatre of war.
> 
> I'm venting, I don't want to read replies from apologists. If you have an educated idea of why I'm in this bind I would be more than happy to read it.



Two issues spring to mind:

Post tour you're not supposed to be moved for 12 months. If you're not already in Kingston, since you will require training af CFSCE, that may incur some delay.

Second, there are a limited number of Comm Rsch QL3 serials run every year.  Not knowing your exact return date nor leave entitlement on return from tour (you could not have begun a course while still on leave - it's an entitlement), there have been only one or two serials available.  I have no visibility on whether they were fully loaded or not - though from what I know of production they were likely overloaded.


Pers coming off the street would have had even greater difficulty in getting into that trade due to the security clearance required.  The accellerated process was designed for pers who remain in trade and are immediately employable in trade; in your case, you will bypass St Jean, but will require DP1 training before you are employable. 

Follow up on your application, and get on to the DIN and look for the National Course Calendar (under the CTC Gagetown site) to get an idea of when the next serials will be offered.


----------



## Klinkaroo (10 Feb 2009)

I'm with you GDawg. I'm on month 4, still haven't heard much just an e-mail telling me to make sure my MPRR was up to date. Goind Res MESO to Reg AVN. 

For the course thing for Comms Research, I am here in esquimalt quith a lot of them all awaiting their clearance because the trade actually requires SA clearance. Some of these guys have been in the forces for 2 years now...

Good luck to you
Klink


----------



## The_Falcon (10 Feb 2009)

Lazarus** said:
			
		

> Sent in the paper work and started my clearout process from my Reserve Unit. Next week I finish my outcleareance and my papers will be faxed to Ottawa.
> Any clue on how long I will get my notice of succesful transfer?
> 
> Thanks all.



Why would you initiate a CT, and the clear from your unit?  Jumping the gun a bit there buds, all I can see you having done, is slow your CT right down, because you would now be re-enrolling vice transfering components.


----------



## PuckChaser (10 Feb 2009)

I have 2 weeks until I transfer, and I'm just starting my out clearance now. DMCA will hold your hand through the process, once you've accepted your offer, so you've really jumped the gun Lazarus.


----------



## GDawg (10 Feb 2009)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Two issues spring to mind:
> 
> Post tour you're not supposed to be moved for 12 months. If you're not already in Kingston, since you will require training af CFSCE, that may incur some delay.
> 
> ...



I'm a reservist so I was under the impression that once I came back to Canada the CF didn't give a rats ass where I lived.

Is DP1 newspeak for QL3?

I do have info on up coming QL3 course dates, though that info is over a month old. I have my Level III security clearance. 

My anger is directed at the fact that the CF publicly bitches and moans about recruiting and retention while at the same time their are hundreds, if not thousands of pers who are more than happy to continue serving in the CF, but wish to do so in different trades. Why not accommodate them, it saves the Queen money, keeps the troops happy, and retains/spreads interdisciplinary experience and leadership within the collective CF braintrust.


----------



## PuckChaser (10 Feb 2009)

GDawg said:
			
		

> My anger is directed at the fact that the CF publicly bitches and moans about recruiting and retention while at the same time their are hundreds, if not thousands of pers who are more than happy to continue serving in the CF, but wish to do so in different trades. Why not accommodate them, it saves the Queen money, keeps the troops happy, and retains/spreads interdisciplinary experience and leadership within the collective CF braintrust.



The CF still has to look out for its best interests, especially if they overload a trade that takes a long time to train people in like 291. They'll end up with a pool of Cpls who can't get promoted because there's no room above them, and will just release pissed off with the whole process.

DP1 is the new term for QL3.

You are switching trades, so the process is significantly longer. DMCA 5-5 can do all the paperwork and does so relatively quickly, but when you start outsourcing to other agencies, especially the overworked CFRG, things take a long time. Your clearance shouldn't be an issue, with a level III they can process you fairly quickly to SA especially if your file is recent. Took approx. 2 months for my SA from the time I filled out the sheet to the time the SMP clerk indoc'd me. Have you been in contact with a case manager at DMCA? I would get on board with the person that last contacted you from there, and find out where the process is. The WO I dealt with was very quick at responding to emails and didn't BS me about timeframes.


----------



## GDawg (10 Feb 2009)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> The CF still has to look out for its best interests, especially if they overload a trade that takes a long time to train people in like 291. They'll end up with a pool of Cpls who can't get promoted because there's no room above them, and will just release pissed off with the whole process.
> 
> DP1 is the new term for QL3.
> 
> You are switching trades, so the process is significantly longer. DMCA 5-5 can do all the paperwork and does so relatively quickly, but when you start outsourcing to other agencies, especially the overworked CFRG, things take a long time. Your clearance shouldn't be an issue, with a level III they can process you fairly quickly to SA especially if your file is recent. Took approx. 2 months for my SA from the time I filled out the sheet to the time the SMP clerk indoc'd me. Have you been in contact with a case manager at DMCA? I would get on board with the person that last contacted you from there, and find out where the process is. The WO I dealt with was very quick at responding to emails and didn't BS me about timeframes.



From what I know it isn't an overloaded trade. If it is they should have mentioned as such. Feedback is simple and easy to provide.
No excuses, I absolutely refuse to accept "bureaucracy" as a reason. 
 I met the branch chief a while back and he wasn't impressed with how long this is taking. I'm not getting any prompt responses either from the local CFRC (interview, etc) or the DMCA guy. I've gotten nothing but the shaft since I got back from tour.


----------



## Klinkaroo (11 Feb 2009)

I am on your side there GDawg. Maybe a monthly update from the DMCA guy would be very helpful, I have been in the dark for months now and the last time I inquired after 2 months I got a response telling me that there are other transfers that time more time to do and he would get to mine eventually.


----------



## GDawg (11 Feb 2009)

Klinkaroo said:
			
		

> I am on your side there GDawg. Maybe a monthly update from the DMCA guy would be very helpful, I have been in the dark for months now and the last time I inquired after 2 months I got a response telling me that there are other transfers that time more time to do and he would get to mine eventually.



The ball appears to be rolling again. I've got an interview next week. Like I mentioned, I had the brilliant stroke of luck to meet my Branch Chief and he was appalled by the sloth-like movement of my file and he gave me a contact who appears to have administered a bit of ex-lax to the system.


----------



## PuckChaser (11 Feb 2009)

GDawg said:
			
		

> The ball appears to be rolling again. I've got an interview next week. Like I mentioned, I had the brilliant stroke of luck to meet my Branch Chief and he was appalled by the sloth-like movement of my file and he gave me a contact who appears to have administered a bit of ex-lax to the system.



Unfortunately its all who you talk to or know sometimes in the military. Congrats on getting the ball rolling, hopefully things will keep moving for you.


----------



## Klinkaroo (11 Feb 2009)

I was thinking of sending an e-mail to my file manager in ottawa again. Do you think that would be ok? I haven't heard I peep for 3-4 months now, still haven't had an interview or anything.


----------



## GDawg (11 Feb 2009)

Klinkaroo said:
			
		

> I was thinking of sending an e-mail to my file manager in ottawa again. Do you think that would be ok? I haven't heard I peep for 3-4 months now, still haven't had an interview or anything.



I probably would send an e-mail. I suspect the CoC of your home unit isn't in a position to apply leverage on your behalf. If there is someone in the know please chip in...


----------



## GDawg (19 Feb 2009)

Wow, administrative Ex-Lax works!

Last week I called CFRC Edmonton for an interview, they had me in yesterday (put me up in a hotel) and I got a contract offer today! This has been the first time in my military career that complaining actually paid off!


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Feb 2009)

Gotta know when to push buttons sometimes, and this was one of those times! Congrats.


----------



## ltmaverick25 (20 Feb 2009)

Just an FYI, I am going through the same process right now.  I am doing a CT from reserve to reg force and its an MOC swap as well.  I first submitted my request in January of 08.  It is now Feb 09 and I am still waiting.  From what I gather, they only have 4 people in the DMCA 5-5 shop and they have vitually thousands of CT apps to go through so it takes a while.  I got to a point in the fall where I was about to lose my marbles and I sent an email to one of the Cpls there insisting a responce and an update with tangible and detailed information.  I got a BS responce and I insisted on speaking to someone higher.  Later that day I received a phone call from an officer and I expressed my intence frustration and he was extremely accomodating.  One hour later a file manager contacted me and everything has been amazing since.  Virtually no work was done for 9 months until I kicked up a fuss.  Since then, I have had an interview done, PLAR results writing off BOTP and CAP and most importantly the phone number of my file manager.  The file manager is amazing and has spent large amounts of time answering countless questions for me and things are rolling.  The only delay I am faced with now is that my trade is closed until April.

Based on my experience, I recomend a few things.  If you have been waiting far too long, make a complaint in a professional manner.  They are responsive.  Once you do get a file manager, get his phone number.  Emails dont cut it folks.  They are too easy to ignore.  I am a firm beleiver in a phone call and some personal rapport.  It makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## Klinkaroo (4 Mar 2009)

I was just curious to know, is the file manager a CWO/CPO1? I got contact from one of them there, do you think he is the one handling my file now?


----------



## Love793 (10 Mar 2009)

Klinkaroo- Depends on the trade and your rank.


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Mar 2009)

Anyone that has gone through this process had trouble getting their pay working correctly or having HRMS updated? I accepted my offer beginning of Jan, and transferred as of 2 Mar 09, yet EMAA still has everything from my reserve file, and my SOR has no access to HRMS or my pay. I've heard it takes up to 6 months, but a friend of mine transferred last year and had everything from the get-go which I attributed to the new system.


----------



## navygravy (2 Apr 2009)

Does anyone have a contact number for anyone in the DMCA 5-5 office? I am doing a CT, reserve to reg, same MOC, but going for ROTP. I just want to talk to my file manager about my situation and see whats going on.


----------



## The_Falcon (5 Apr 2009)

BMackenzie said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a contact number for anyone in the DMCA 5-5 office? I am doing a CT, reserve to reg, same MOC, but going for ROTP. I just want to talk to my file manager about my situation and see whats going on.



When they get to your file, they email you, then you will have your file managers contact info


----------



## davidsonr_91 (2 Nov 2009)

How long does the process take, I put my transfer date March 2010 and have received my email with MPRR but nothing else after that. Not sure what to expect next and how long it takes.  Anyone who has a story that would be cool.  I am going from Pres to Reg and not the same trade i am going from mp to mse op


----------



## The_Falcon (10 Nov 2009)

It can go fast or painfully slow, as each situation/circumstance is unique.


----------



## PuckChaser (10 Nov 2009)

Friend of mine is on the 6th month mark waiting for a response. It took me 3 months from submission to offer received.


----------



## davidsonr_91 (11 Nov 2009)

I have received my initial email with my mprr but i was told I have to wait to get another email from dcma which will take a while as my file has not been given to a broker yet, the end of the email said to be patient which is alright i understand that they are busy and there are far more then just me waiting.  I was at my rememberance parade today and one of the officers that use to be quite active with the unit said at the end "see you next year as it is going to take that long for your CT"  Not sure what kind of pull this officer has, my reserve unit isn't too happy about me doing this transfer.


----------



## Dog (19 Dec 2009)

Any news about the progress being made in this process?

I'm planning on CT'ing in the midst of my tour, which is upcoming, and the latest info I've heard is that CT's are being denied to combat arms trades because those trades are full. A friend of mine from TF3-08, a MCpl, 031, was denied a CT post-tour because his trade is closed. I'm assuming I'm going to run into the same problem. Thoughts? Can anyone confirm or deny?


----------



## davidsonr_91 (23 Dec 2009)

It probably wouldn't hurt to attempt the CT and get the paper work through but the officer at dmca will tell you if your trade choice is full and you will just have to wait until the trade is open maybe even in the new fiscal year that way your file is ready and can do the transfer once the trade is open.  I am waiting for my trade to be open which should be april 10 as i have been told by my officer.


----------



## CountDC (23 Dec 2009)

They now have a tiger team working on the CT's for 6 months - 1700+ files back logged.  Hopefully this will be good for some of you.


----------



## Dog (25 Dec 2009)

CountDC said:
			
		

> They now have a tiger team working on the CT's for 6 months - 1700+ files back logged.  Hopefully this will be good for some of you.



But this doesn't have anything to do with closed trades, correct? Am I to assume that if I have a tour and am a reservist, and try for a CT after I go on tour, I will be shut-out? Or does a trade closure only apply to outside applicants, ie civilians?


----------



## CountDC (29 Dec 2009)

It will (supposedly) shorten the wait time for those looking for trades with open positions.

You would have to check the details on the trade.  Sometimes trades are closed to different things - ie trade closed to recruiting and CT's but still open to a small amount of remusters.  At one point it was easier to get in from the street than to CT. 

I suggest to everyone if you are set on joining the dark side then put in your CT.  The only garuntee you have is that nothing will happen if you don't.


----------



## Flips13 (22 Jan 2011)

I'll keep this topic going. I put in a CT/OT Jan, 11. then notified section commander. No response from DMCA as of yet.


----------



## agc (22 Jan 2011)

Did you get an e-mail from them acknowledging receipt of the application?


----------



## Flips13 (22 Jan 2011)

agc said:
			
		

> Did you get an e-mail from them acknowledging receipt of the application?



No nothing was i supposed to get something? 

I sent - http://forums.navy.ca/forums/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=70341.0;attach=21183

To - dmcarmct@forces.gc.ca


----------



## agc (22 Jan 2011)

This form is out of date.  It's missing some key info, which causes them to be unable to proceed.  Your unit should have a link to the web page that contains the new form.  You should go to it and resubmit your application ASAP.  I am surprised that they didn't e-mail you back to let you know this, but they are probably extremely busy with all the ROTP applications right now.


----------



## Flips13 (22 Jan 2011)

agc said:
			
		

> This form is out of date.  It's missing some key info, which causes them to be unable to proceed.  Your unit should have a link to the web page that contains the new form.  You should go to it and resubmit your application ASAP.  I am surprised that they didn't e-mail you back to let you know this, but they are probably extremely busy with all the ROTP applications right now.



The next parade isn't until Weds. unless someone is always there during the week? Would CFRC Direct me in the right direction or help me find and fill out this updated CT/OT Application?

Thanks agc,


----------



## Celticgirl (22 Jan 2011)

Try this link: 
http://hr3.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/dgmc/engraph/ComponentTxfer_e.asp?Opensub=12

I applied a few days ago and heard back from D Mil C via email within the hour.


----------



## Flips13 (22 Jan 2011)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Try this link:
> http://hr3.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/dgmc/engraph/ComponentTxfer_e.asp?Opensub=12
> 
> I applied a few days ago and heard back from D Mil C via email within the hour.



Hey Thanks Celtic Girl, 

But is there a reason why i can't access this link? ei: it wont open with FireFox or Internet Explorer, Do i need to be on a DND computer? 
Which Program can you use to access this link?

Thanks.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (22 Jan 2011)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Try this link:
> http://hr3.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/dgmc/engraph/ComponentTxfer_e.asp?Opensub=12
> 
> I applied a few days ago and heard back from D Mil C via email within the hour.





			
				Flips13 said:
			
		

> Hey Thanks Celtic Girl,
> 
> But is there a reason why i can't access this link? ei: it wont open with FireFox or Internet Explorer, Do i need to be on a DND computer?
> Which Program can you use to access this link?
> ...



Yup DIN/DWAN link only.....


----------



## Celticgirl (23 Jan 2011)

Flips13 said:
			
		

> Hey Thanks Celtic Girl,
> 
> But is there a reason why i can't access this link? ei: it wont open with FireFox or Internet Explorer, Do i need to be on a DND computer?
> Which Program can you use to access this link?
> ...





			
				NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Yup DIN/DWAN link only.....



Yes, sorry, I suppose I thought you'd see that it was a military site and recognize it as DWAN.  Next time, I'll be more clear.   

By the way, you will need to know the name and rank of your unit's Chief Clerk as you must include this in your application.   D Mil C will send an email to him/her as well with a copy of your MPRR for verification.   Ideally, you should get a copy of your MPRR _before _ you apply and look it over carefully to make sure everything is accurate and up-to-date.  (You can do this via EMAA - also on the DWAN - or you can ask a clerk in your OR to get a copy from HRMS for you.)

One more piece of advice: Make sure you inform your Chain of Command that you are planning to do a CT prior to applying for one.  This is one of those things that your highers should absolutely be made aware of ahead of time.

Good luck!


----------



## Flips13 (23 Jan 2011)

Hey I Appreciate the responses. Last week i looked over my MPRR (which is up to date), told my chain of command that i was putting in my CT/OT, and i have my Chief Clerks rank. 

Now the only problem is that i have not been on a DND Comp, since 3 PPCLI. Now that i'm in the reserves, i'm not sure who makes it up for me. Do I actually need an account to do this Application or can i just go on or have someone log on so i can do it. As well as can i use my Civie email for whoever is looking after my CT?

Thanks,


----------



## PuckChaser (23 Jan 2011)

Flips13 said:
			
		

> Do I actually need an account to do this Application or can i just go on or have someone log on so i can do it. As well as can i use my Civie email for whoever is looking after my CT?



Shouldn't need your own DWAN account, just put your civvie email address as the contact address.


----------

